# Removing scratches from windows



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone used Micro-mesh product to remove scratches from their plastic windows?
It was mentioned a magazine I read over xmas and it looked quite good.
Bob45


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

No, but I have used Fenwicks scratch remover and that worked OK. I had some pretty bed scratches, so they needed quite a bit of elbow grease, but I eliminated them, though at the 'right in the right light' (or replace 'right' with wrong'!) there is still a trace left


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

No Bob I have not used that product, in case you are looking for a product to remove scratches/marks from Plastic windows, I have used Brasso and it works a treat.

Charlie


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I have also used Brasso and it works well. Brasso is also great for removing the glue left behind from sticky labels such as price labels without scratching, saves buying 'sticky stuff remover'. Duraglit metal polish (other brands are available) wadding also does the same jobs.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

I can recommend Auto-glym super resin polish, it works a treat, seems to fill in the scratches like when you polish a car leaving no residue 8) 8) 8)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I also use Autoglym super resin. :wink:


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*scratches*

Soft CLEAN cloth and brasso, rub along the length of the scratch NOT across it.

Be very careful not to rub to hard in this weather the acrylic windows get brittle in this cold weather

Les


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

You cant beat T-Cut , works every time for me


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Micromesh KR-70 Kit*

It depends how bad the damage is.

The kit is designed to deal with fairly serious damage - hence the number of different grades of medium supplied.

Very popular in the aviation world.

Happy Travels


----------

